# Newbie chicken question



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

We have 12 nine week old RIR hens that are healthy and happy! Our goal was to get to the egg before taking on more chickens but we have a city friend who needs to get rid of her Black Australorp hen that is a year old. She says she is happy healthy and gentle but has decided to take on singing a cock-a-doodle-doo anthem and makes too much noise to live in the city. She states she lays eggs so she is not a roo just likes to sing. 

Question:
How do I introduce this Austrailian song bird to my beauties without getting them upset.

I have not installed nesting boxes in the coop for my girls are 9 weeks old and I did not want them to sleep in them. What do I do if I have one that is currently laying eggs??

Any guidance is appreciated and if it is better not to take on this song bird then I won't and she will be her owners dinner tomorrow night! I just hated to see a pretty girl go based on a bubbly personality in a city environment! 

Thank you in advance for all the help!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I. Think. Someone. Should answer this.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I took in an australorp at 20 weeks when my others were 24 weeks, not a huge age difference and none where laying yet, but she really disrupted the pecking order. She is so sweet, as is the breed nature I believe, and she was picked on, big time. I'd put her in a separate coop (we separated our current coop so the bird were divided). The fact that they could see eachother helped them get to know one another. Then I integrated them, slowly, into the run and yard together, with supervision. I don't know how long you'll have to wait, as I don't know how big 9 weekers are, but I've read that you shouldn't add pullets to hens until they are the same size. So, in your case the Aussy would be alone for a while, which is also sad because they really enjoy being in a flock. I'd take two or none at all, personally, but I'm a newbie too and don't know too much about it all. Good luck.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I had the same trouble as TJ'sGirls. Australorps are beautiful and very submissive sweet chickens. RIR tend to be pretty bossy and aggressive. It took me a long time to get Lilah blended in even with the separation yet being able to see each other through the fencing. Your RIR's being younger should make it easier but being that the Aussie is out-numbered may make it not exactly easy. If you could add her in with a buddy, it would be easier. I had to get Lilah a buddy to help her make her way in.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Introduce her slowly, even though she is older the 9 week old still have a pecking order. Give her , her own space but where the other can see her. Keep her there for 30 days, this 1 quarantines her so your young flock doesn't pick up an illness from her and 2) give them all time to get use to each other. Just because the bird is coming from a friend doesn't mean it doesn't have any underlying illnesses that it is fine with but your flock isn't since it may not have been exposes yet. After the 30 days put them in the run together but watch. If blood is drawn pull her out, if they peck at her leave her in they are just establishing a new pecking order.


----------



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help I will take her and try this way out! Is it common for a flock of hens to have one start crowing? There is no rooster and they live in the city. I am in trouble if she is a he .. What do I do for a nesting box ... I have a wire crate that is decent sized I thought I would keep her in that alone at first then put her in the crate in the coop so they can chat but not peck at each other will she lay an egg in it if I do it this way??


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Myrtle said:


> Thank you so much for the help I will take her and try this way out! Is it common for a flock of hens to have one start crowing? There is no rooster and they live in the city. I am in trouble if she is a he .. What do I do for a nesting box ... I have a wire crate that is decent sized I thought I would keep her in that alone at first then put her in the crate in the coop so they can chat but not peck at each other will she lay an egg in it if I do it this way??


Well, if he is in fact laying you don't have to worry about her being a he, and at a year old you'd be able to tell by appearance alone if it were a roo. She may just have a loud egg song, the make a lot of noise sometimes when laying an egg.


----------



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

"Big Black" cock-a-doodle-doos every morning at 7:30! I think she's a he and the hens he was raised with had him confused of his sexuality now he's out and proud! No egg!! I am amazed at how confusing this chicken gender thing is never would have thought! Having fun here in Missouri just purchased 13 more so now we have 26 ranging from 1 year to 10 weeks to 3 days love em all!!! Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I read on another thread here about in a flock w/no roos, a hen may develop roo characteristics trying to fill in the void. I think the thread might have been called "growing spurs" or something like that.


----------

